# Installation of mysql-workbench-oss52 doesn't work



## makenoob (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I'd like to install mysql-workbench-oss52 but the patching already fails:

```
# portmaster -d databases/mysql-workbench52

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for databases/mysql-workbench52 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for databases/mysql-workbench52 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for databases/mysql-workbench52


===>>> Starting build for databases/mysql-workbench52 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8
===>  Found saved configuration for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8
===>   mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8 for building
===>  Extracting for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8
===>   Converting DOS text files to UNIX text files
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files/52-patch-frontend__linux__workbench__Makefile.am
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files/52-patch-configure.in
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files/52-patch-ext__ctemplate__ctemplate-src__configure.ac
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/files/52-patch-modules__db__Makefile.am
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for mysql-workbench-oss52-5.2.1_8
sed: /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52/work/mysql-workbench-oss-5.2.1/library/canvas/src/mdc_canvas_view_printing.cpp: No such file or directory
*** [post-patch] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql-workbench52.

===>>> make failed for databases/mysql-workbench52
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> databases/mysql-workbench52 

===>>> Exiting
```

Does anyone know, how to solve this issue?


----------



## cpm@ (May 1, 2013)

Just check on his website the latest version released, here. Now notice on date of the last port revision, so concluding is that port needs to be updated.

Please, contact to ports@FreeBSD.org.


----------



## makenoob (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out. Didn't s*ee* that it's now maintained by ports@. I will look into this and see if *I* can roll a patch for an update.


----------



## fonz (May 1, 2013)

makenoob said:
			
		

> Didn't see that it's now maintained by ports@.


For what it's worth: when a port lists ports@ as its maintainer it basically means that the port has been _orphaned_ and needs a new maintainer.


----------



## makenoob (May 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, that was my OpenBSD kind of view here


----------

